# Gold, gold and gold



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

A guy I work with brought all this to me and told me to name my price.

How much is this worth? Are they "vintage"? I tried to look on gun broker for price but can't seem to find any.

Where else can I look for price?

Most are full bricks two are half. I have a few of the same boxes.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Worst case scenario, in a few years they will be vintage. It seems most companies can't keep the same box for very long. 
Besides, those are kind of cool to have around in odd places around your house. stash them everywhere as decorations.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember the wildcat and Mohawk 22's in the mid 60's and ran around $7.50 a brick. I'd say that the oldest ones there are the Peters. Also from what I can remember the CCI 100 packs were around $3.50 ea. Can't help you on the rest.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

All you got there is a bunch of run-of-the-mill ammo. No collector value. Pay the guy what you feel would be a fair price based on what current .22 ammo is selling for. Maybe 1/3 to 1/2 of todays going price.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Most likely you will find a lot of duds in the whole lot. Rim fire primers don't store that well.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The stuff I have bought over the last few months was 5 cents or less per round. So add up the number of rounds and times it by .05 and you have a fair deal, even with some duds. Lots of duds, not so great a deal at .05.......


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm with fishreaper I would buy them just for the cool factor and place them as decorations around the house. I think they are way cool even if they are run of the mill ammo also probably would have a lot of duds.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't think you will find an abnormal amount of duds. Unless they have been exposed to real damp environment that stuff will store for a long time. Buy it, shot it, it's just plain good old plinkin ammo.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I didn't think you will find an abnormal amount of duds. Unless they have been exposed to real damp environment that stuff will store for a long time. Buy it, shot it, it's just plain good old plinkin ammo.


I concur.

.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

They were stored in the basement , where cool and dry. 

He wanted 100 for all.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hunter_17 said:


> They were stored in the basement , where cool and dry.
> 
> He wanted 100 for all.


100 for the lot is a heck of a price, I'd be all over that like white on rice.


----------

